# apache2 + cgi scripts

## matttah

It seems my apache2 isn't running any of my .cgi scripts, any ideas why?  I have mod_cgi loaded acording to phpinfo. Thanks.

Daum

----------

## Carnildo

Are the scripts in the cgi-bin directory?  Are they set as executable?  Do they have the correct ownership?  Does /var/log/apache/error.log show anything useful?

----------

## matttah

Well its bugzilla, but it is marked as executable.It was emerged out.

Daum

----------

## Carnildo

Does /var/log/apache/error.log show anything useful?

----------

## matttah

Doesn't show anything  actually.

Daum

----------

## matttah

It seems that the php is working fine, registers the mod_cgi as loaded.  The alias for cgi bin in my httpd.conf is set, yet it is still not executing.  Have any other suggestions?

Daum

----------

## Carnildo

Are these .php pages, or CGI scripts?  As I recall, .php pages need to be in htdocs, not cgi-bin.

----------

## matttah

they are .cgi files.  I did a simple emerge of bugzilla, that is where i am having the trouble.  I have php working fine in the regular htdocs dir.

Daum

----------

## m4chine

I'm having the same problem with bugzilla-3.0.2, suggestions?

----------

## matttah

Added AddHandler cgi-script .cgi to the main part of the default_host.include then also added 

<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/bugzilla>

  AllowOverride Limit

  DirectoryIndex index.cgi

</Directory>

And that worked for me.  Make sure you have mod_cgi emerged, also make sure that bugzilla is emerged with cgi.  I did all that and it works.

Daum

----------

